# How to Embed Youtube Videos



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

ho ho 

Yes folks, all you have to do is this:

```
[MEDIA=youtube]xsu20_ZrxaM[/MEDIA]
```
The 11 character string between the YT tags is the id number you get on all you tube videos.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Crikey Nigel, was that the next recruitment video for the Army Air Core ???? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Tested, and it worked !


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi Robbie,
I may have signed up if it where

Regards

Nigel


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Cool Vid Nigel :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

inFOCUS said:


> ">
> 
> 
> 
> ...







">





" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350">


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

cheers.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> Core ????


Corps

:flame:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome vids, all of em:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I have added a "youtube" button

just insert the video code (v=*eu874to7w* between the tags

mook


----------

